# ISO Men's Half Finger Glove Knitting Pattern



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

I've been bitten by the knitting bug (because I need yet another craft project  ) and I'd like to try making a pair of men's half finger gloves. I can't find a pattern anywhere. Google is not being helpful. Does anyone have a pattern or a resource to a pattern?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Why not just use any glove pattern that you like and instead of finishing the fingers bind off at the length you'd like?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

http://web.archive.org/web/20080415211359/http://www.knitlist.com/00gift/mens-fingerless-gloves.htm


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Cabin Fever said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20080415211359/http://www.knitlist.com/00gift/mens-fingerless-gloves.htm


Thanks! That's what I was looking for.


----------



## CinnamonHarvest (Apr 7, 2016)

My favorite gloves have to be the WWII series gloves that folks knitted for soldiers

Wristletsl

Gloves, Mittens and fingerless gloves

I used to have another site bookmarked that had the originals scanned but with the new computer I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

These are the ones my wife made me. Can be used for trigger work or for smoking cigars during the winter.









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v625/cabinfever_MN/Fiber Arts/cohiba_zpsuedmiqto.jpg


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Those look like nice gloves...and a good cigar...and winter scene.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

This is a wonderful picture of you CB! The gloves are just great and I guess I should be attempting a pair for my hubby.


----------

